# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  CAVA, intelligent virtual assistant, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

CAVA: Lenovo Personal Assistant Demo

Published on Jul 20, 2017




> Lenovo is also eyeing the creation of an AI assistant called CAVA that's smarter than Siri and Alexa. The company wants to use deep learning to create facial recognition systems and natural language understanding technologies for the AI. That way, CAVA can truly understand your messages and make recommendations based on what you tell it. If you tell CAVA that you have a meeting in two hours, for instance, it can automatically check the weather and traffic conditions to tell you when to leave.

----------


## Airicist

CAVA intelligent virtual assistant

Published on Jul 21, 2017




> Kyron Whitfield tells us all about CAVA which is an intelligent virtual assistant solution programmed with state of the art, deep learning algorithms, contextual awareness, natural language technology and even facial recognition tecnology.

----------

